# SVI in January



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone. We have booked a bareboat out of Puerto Rico for January 2018 with the intent of spending a week in the SVI. The Moorings tells me that they expect to be fully operational in early December. We're a little worried about the charter in the aftermath of Maria. Should we be? Should we expect problems with provisioning or fuel or moorings or anything else due to damage from the hurricane? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm heading down there as soon as I see a window I'm thinking Culebra or St thomas seems the usvi are bouncing back at a better pace than the svi. But it's hard to tell because there is so much political motivation in the svi on all sides it's hard to believe any of it. It would be nice if an on location yachty down there fill us in.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hard to get first hand reports, as phones and internet are still very sparse. I've still not heard from someone I know, but I have heard indirectly that they are okay. 

I don't know about the SVIs, but getting water topped off during a cruise is my concern in the USVI and BVI. I haven't identified a single place it could be done, at least of the places I would like to visit.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As nice as it would be to believe the glowing reports of the Virgins coming back for the yacht charter season, I think it should be kept in mind that the cruise ship business is the real bread and butter for the Virgin Islands, as a whole. Moorings, marinas and yacht services are all private enterprises so the speed of recovery will be determined by the outlook for future profits.
The cruise ship business is basically the major governmental revenue source, so that will be where their effort goes, both in the US and British Virgins. I've heard nothing of the Spanish Virgins at all, and though damage may be far less there, government assistance will be equally far less.
The point about water is well taken. I think the local bare boat operations are probably showing a bit rosier picture than really exists, but they are desperately trying to convince folks such as yourself that things are OK because they are trying to keep their operations running and their employees working.
Things in SVG, the Grenadines and Grenada are OK and the damage they sustained this summer is minor compared to their northern neighbors. This damage will be visible as new planks on the various dinghy docks around the area in a month or so, nothing more. Ask if you can transfer your charter down here if you are worried about the Leewards.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you have trip insurance? If not, see if you can get some. That should give you an idea of the real situation.


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

I was hoping this thread would shed some local light on things like "watch out for such and such bay there's a lot sunken stuff or there's a new shoal at etc etc. And honestly I'm just adding in the hope keeping this thread alive.
I'd like to add my thoughts but thats all they'd be with no fact to back them up. I hope the OP is reading this and realizes the advice given so far is a guy in Barrington RI another that has a charter business where he is advising you to go, a chicken little telling you to get insurance and me a guy in Tiverton RI looking for a window to get me down there.

I'm not really all that worried I can carry over a months worth of water and have just the right spot in the fridge for 3 weeks worth of Cherry Garcia.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Being from Rhode Island (or at least being a transplant), I'm happy to take advice from the locals. :grin

In all seriousness, thanks to all for the thoughts. I have to pay for the remainder of the bareboat by the end of this month, and I'd really like to feel confident that I won't regret it. I'm guessing that confidence will be tough to come by. I'm going to give them another call and press them a bit to see what I can learn.

Thanks again.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

heading168 said:


> I was hoping this thread would shed some local light on things like "watch out for such and such bay there's a lot sunken stuff or there's a new shoal at etc etc. And honestly I'm just adding in the hope keeping this thread alive.
> I'd like to add my thoughts but thats all they'd be with no fact to back them up. I hope the OP is reading this and realizes the advice given so far is a guy in Barrington RI another that has a charter business where he is advising you to go, a chicken little telling you to get insurance and me a guy in Tiverton RI looking for a window to get me down there..


Since I've been sailing the West Indies since 1978, it would be sensible to think perhaps I've been through the aftermath of at least several storms in the area, and that I'm not just blowing wind. Just who exactly do you think is sailing around the Virgin Islands right now to give you that "watch out for such and such bay there's a lot sunken stuff or there's a new shoal at etc etc"?
There are people down there who still have no shelter, enough clean water, medicine and food. In most folks' minds that would be a priority over, "watch out for such and such bay there's a lot sunken stuff or there's a new shoal at etc etc"
As for suggesting more folks come down where I work and rent a bareboat, even if I was not nearly completely booked for the season (and I do not do bareboat charters anyway), why would I want the anchorages more crowded and noisy to the detriment of my customers' pleasure? I guess being nice and suggesting a good alternative is just a self serving plea for customers in your mind?


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

capita I did have the misfortune to meet you once found you to be one of those bully know it all's and have steered clear of you ever since.
You don't have a dog in this hunt so just keep you nose out of it and not muddy the waters.
Please


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

heading168 said:


> capita I did have the misfortune to meet you once found you to be one of those bully know it all's and have steered clear of you ever since.
> You don't have a dog in this hunt so just keep you nose out of it and not muddy the waters.
> Please


Ah, don't we love the anonymity of the web and how easy it is to disparage others with lies? Just exactly when and where did this meeting take place?
.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

We had back to back charters setup for the U.S. and BVI set for January. Then IRMA came through and we sent an email to one of the boats to see how they did. No word. Finally our broker sent us a photo of that boat on the rocks demasted. But, the second boat was on land and in Puerto Rico and survived intact. Well we thought we might be able to arrange another boat or extend the first charter. Then Maria hit Puerto Rico.

Did not hear from the broker for several weeks other than to say they were OK in St. Criox. They live on a boat but, suffered some damage but, were floating. Still no word about the boat in Puerto Rico. But, it did not look good. We decided to scrub the Islands and make plans for the Maldives. Boat charter was cheaper but, the Airplane $$$. This will be our fourth trip there but, at least we will know what to expect. Depending upon how bad the winter is in February I might try and book a last minute deal on a cruise ship out of New York to see the area for my self and spend a few Yankee Dollars on shore. Will probably make plans for the charters next year.

As for the SVI. Last time we were in Culebra there was only one place to get diesel on the island. There was another station going to open up this was pre hurricane. You might want to check the fuel situation following Maria. Hopefully at least one of these facilities survived Maria. Might also check how the cruisers hangout the Dingy Dock Bar made out too and they are close to one of the fuel docks.

Dingy Dock Restaurant
Address: Culebra, 00775, Puerto Rico
Hours: Open today · 11AM–3PM, 6–9:30PM
Phone: +1 787-742-0233


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Diesel is an interesting predicament. The marinas not only need the diesel in the first place, they need power to pump it and a marina to tie up to. I was originally assuming the charter company would figure out how you departed with full tanks. This got me thinking, they may very well be hauling 5 gallon cans to top up. If they top up. Generally, you never have to consider fuel quantity for a week, even two. Might be worth asking.

Then, the return is another issue. I've had bareboats where fuel was included and you turned it in, as is. Others required you brought them back full. Wonder where you would do the latter.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Diesel is an interesting predicament. The marinas not only need the diesel in the first place, they need power to pump it and a marina to tie up to. I was originally assuming the charge company would figure out how you departed with full tanks. His name thinking, they may very well be hauling 5 gallon cans to top up. If they top up. Generally, you never have to consider fuel quantity for a week, even two. Might be worth asking.
> 
> Then, the return is another issue. I've had bareboats where fuel was included and you turned it in, as is. Others required you brought them back full. Wonder where you would do the latter.


Then there is the issue of gas for the dingy outboard. Fuel for places like Culebra come by ferry from Puerto Rico which I expect is prioritizing the Hospital generators until the grid comes back for now. Authorities might limit fuel to locals with cars and generators. Vacationing cruisers might be low on the list for awhile.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The world is full of wonderful charter areas, adventures galore, and many available vessels as close as your keyboard. Why the lockstep zombifrozen attitudes of needy insecure wanna be charter sailors .If your idea was to get down to the islands to help rebuild an orphanage or hospital and spread some tourist industry buck around, applause.. Worrying about dingy fuel and sunken vessels ??? A plane ticket to Bangkok is $600 and the locals are helpful and knowledgable in dealing with folks of limited awareness.


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi
I came on the forum just for info on what is going on down there after the hurricanes. Everyone I know down there are further down like the grenadines actually they were asking me if I had heard anything. I had diner last night with a couple of friends one has (had)a house on St John the other on St Maarten. They too aren't hearing anything one said the only thing he knows about his place is from a FEMA fly over video.
The problem with events like this is the "squeaky wheel gets the grease " is the first wave of info that comes out personal agenda's, chest beaters you know that marina guy that has that special sailing hat that always has advice yet his boat is always in its slip. You have to turn on your inner filter hopefully people reading this thread know or recognize the 5 or so self proclaimed officials on here that always has an opinion for what they are.
Being a long time member of The power squadron, Seven Seas and the OCC, buddies in the Coast Guard even there info is almost nil. Until now seems a group of people below all this mess are mustering up help started as a Facebook page that has evolved into a web site "sailors helping.org" where you can volunteer, donate and they are putting together a page where you can go see a map thats going to show what each port/anchorage/marinas' capacities are at the moment. I suggest anyone in those areas or headed to those areas contribute. I am.
Also I was thinking Activecaptain that garmin product should be utilized, if you're down there now review the area's you visit post warnings that's what it was created for. I know I will.
gdr I'm posting this for you and the other's out there starved for info headed there to the ones that feel the urge to tell me off you'll be talking to my back I'm walking away.
Take care out there.


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

lets be prudent sailors and not take unnecessary chances. I am booked for xmas in SVI. I wanted a delightful charter not a humanitarian crisis and the likely hood of desperate locals. I don't believe this party is going to happen. Between my credit card company notified of a possible fraud that the charter wouldn't cancel and some trip insurance we wont suffer as these islanders have. No guarantees of security, fuel, food and water?! Good luck and keep us posted. JS.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack Smith said:


> ......Between my credit card company notified of a possible fraud that the charter wouldn't cancel and some trip insurance we wont suffer as these islanders have......


Are you saying that you are asking your credit card company to refund your money and you are making a claim on your trip insurance? Has either agreed at this point? If the charter company is going to give you a properly fitted boat (many bareboats weren't there during the storm at all), with fuel and water, I don't see the substance of either claim.

You're also entitled to your point of view and to not wanting to go on vacation among such devastation. Some will see it as an adventure and an opportunity to support the local economy. Your position would be more principled, if you weren't looking for someone else to incur the financial loss.


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

Minnewaska, thanks for welcoming me with an uplifting response. No, I wouldn't think of double dipping . Glad you understand my situation of bringing children into a war zone. I asked the broker to come with us but he was "busy". This would have been an adventure in the best of conditions. If you have military or police training maybe would you like to come? We were looking to help the local economy before this event. You have many posts and seem to be experienced but lets not get "CAPTAINITIS" .


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

War zone? We're talking about the Virgin Islands, not Syria. They had a boat ready for you and you chose not to go and you want to stiff them for it?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Jack Smith said:


> lets be prudent sailors and not take unnecessary chances. I am booked for xmas in SVI. I wanted a delightful charter not a humanitarian crisis and the likely hood of desperate locals. I don't believe this party is going to happen. Between my credit card company notified of a possible fraud that the charter wouldn't cancel and some trip insurance we wont suffer as these islanders have. No guarantees of security, fuel, food and water?! Good luck and keep us posted. JS.


I'm not following. What's the fraud, it sounds like you booked a trip and then changed your mind?


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

gdr said:


> Hi Everyone. We have booked a bareboat out of Puerto Rico for January 2018 with the intent of spending a week in the SVI. The Moorings tells me that they expect to be fully operational in early December. We're a little worried about the charter in the aftermath of Maria. Should we be? Should we expect problems with provisioning or fuel or moorings or anything else due to damage from the hurricane? Thanks for any advice.


thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. since there will be no problems with any of the concerns stated, we will be going to the SVI . :svoilier:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack Smith said:


> Minnewaska, thanks for welcoming me with an uplifting response......


I wouldn't mind starting over. You walked in the room, bashing the SVI cruising grounds and those trying to make a living amidst post hurricane conditions, then seemed to suggest it was the charter and credit card company's financial responsibility to you. Presumably, your charter company is making your boat available, with food, water and fuel. If not, that's a different story.

The cruising grounds clearly won't be what you hoped for, but it isn't for them either. They have it worse.

If I had paid already, I would go and make the best of it. If I had kids that I felt would not be safe, I would eat the loss and not put it on someone else.

Good luck with whatever you decide. Hope you stick around to discuss something else.


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

Going to close this maiden voyage thread now. I have received a credit back on my card for my charter. I wish all of you safe passage to whatever ports you call on. Over & out. JS


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

great link to whats open in the Caribe. No provisioning in P.R. though.

try caribbeancomeback. SailNet wont let me post links as Im not up to 10 posts yet.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

Since I'm the one who originally started this thread, I thought I'd report back about our just-ended bareboat departing from Fajardo, Puerto Rico. 

Damage is evident, and conversation with the locals makes it clear that many are still without water and electricity, but most people seem to be doing ok - both physically and in spirit. I talked to several that had lost their jobs due to the hurricane, and it was clear that the economic recovery was more of a concern to them long term than restoration of services. Don't misinterpret -
they need their water and electricity restored, but jobs seemed to be top of their list of worries. 

As tourists, the locals seemed excited to share their beautiful islands and coastal waters with us. Provisioning was not a problem, and diesel fuel and water were easily available from our departure port of Puerto Del Rey. We spent several days near Culebra and Culebrita, and it was fabulous. Culebra seemed to be up and running with plentiful supplies, shops, restaurants and gas for the dinghy. The Dinghy Dock was under repair, but we enjoyed a great meal at Mamacita's. 

If you are thinking about a trip in this area, don't hesitate. Everything isn't back-to-normal (whatever normal is), but there are no problems that will prevent you from enjoying the visit. At least - we didn't encounter any.


----------



## Jack Smith (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the update. glad it worked out. Im certain we missed out on a great trip.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> I don't know about the SVIs, but getting water topped off during a cruise is my concern in the USVI and BVI. I haven't identified a single place it could be done, at least of the places I would like to visit.


Can't speak to current conditions, but the availability of water was an issue for us a few years ago in the SVI. We ended up buying a 5 gal jerry jug from the chandlery in Dewey, on Culebra. We were anchored a few hundred yards from the Dinghy Dock, where we bought water and ferried it too many times to the mother ship.

In the USVI we topped off our 260 gal water tank at the fuel dock across the channel from Customs in Cruz Bay, St. John. I was headed for the customs pier to check in and offload crew and seized the opportunity of an empty fuel dock. The feds saw what I did and scolded me for doing that before I checked in. Keep that in mind if you are checking back into the USVI.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

fallard said:


> ....we topped off our 260 gal water tank.....


Cutting it a bit tight, eh?
Strict rationing of course...


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

RegisteredUser said:


> Cutting it a bit tight, eh?
> Strict rationing of course...


We were coming off a week with 6 people on board and had run out of water as we approached Cruz Bay. We had another 3 days of the charter to go. Having 2 heads and liberal showering after snorkeling takes water! Besides, we were on vacation-not survival training.

So no strict rationing. BTW, we've chartered in the US/BVI with this crew twice now and 260 gallons lasts about a week. These were 44 -46 ft Island Packets.

Strict rationing happens on our own boat with only 63 gal water tankage. Well, maybe not totally strict, as there are more options for water fill, but it is never totally convenient. When you go from 63 gal to 260 gal, our crew (all family) relaxes-maybe too much!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

When water is readily available from / at many anchorages tankage is not as much an issue. So cruising around LIS and Southern NE you could do with small tanks and just top them up at the fuel or town dock... and that's pretty much what we do... but there's just the two of us 90% of the time.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Tanks for the report. Glad you had great time and good to hear the area is coming back. We detoured to the Maldives after the Hurricanes hit this winter will probably charter in the VI's next winter.


----------

